

IT field outside the US. - Mr_Kaos

Hi HN,love the lists.
I would like a post talking about programming jobs/IT jobs outside of the US, for example in Europe,Asia,Africa,South America.I would like to have an idea how is the IT/CS field in the world , not only in the states.<p>Also would like to know how is someone capable to work in those places.What languages are a must.
======
duiker101
I live in Cambridge UK, amazing place with a very prolific IT sector, if you
are looking for a job in Europe I strongly suggest it. About the IT field, you
can find really everything, maybe not much ruby, possible but not much.

~~~
Mr_Kaos
Yes,UK i think is ideal for work IT jobs.What about London? However cause of
studies i can't really leave cause of studies.

------
gexla
Go freelance and you can work from anywhere.

~~~
Mr_Kaos
Yeah that is my idea.I would like some source on freelancing. Since i can't
really leave my place cause of studies.

